# Android and Kindle sync



## CharlesLewis (Mar 13, 2011)

If I'm reading a book on my Android app and then go to the Kindle, the sync works correctly. But if I am reading on the Kindle. first, the Android app tells me the position there is the furthest position. Am I missing something?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have found that the sync feature can be hit or miss. What works best for me when I sync my Kindle with my Droid X is to first make sure the wireless is on, then I make a bookmark on my Kindle. I usually open the Kindle app on my phone and open the book just to check and it is usually on the right spot.
It is kind of a pain because I don't have wireless on all the time and I just usually find it easier to note the location on the kindle then just use the "go to" feature on the Kindle app and go directly to the location. I don't have to remember to turn off the wireless on my Kindle then.   
Sometimes when I just use the sync feature, the wireless doesn't always connect on my Kindle right away and with the bookmark, it seems to work much faster and is more reliable.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like your Kindle is not uploading the furthest read page. What do you do when you put your Kindle down? I tend to go back to the home page when I'm finished reading because that seems to force a sync.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use the sync function, but it makes sense that a wireless connection is necessary.  I've heard from folks who just leave their Kindle's wireless on all the time that they never have a problem with syncing to an iPhone or iPad.  But most people prefer NOT to do that.

Here's what I've heard you should do if you want to be able to pick up on a separate device after reading on Kindle:

When you finish a reading session, close the book1 and go back to HOME2.
Turn on wireless.
When connected, do a 'sync and check'.

1Some suggest placing a book mark before closing the book.
2Some say going to HOME isn't necessary.

Of course, you'd probably want to remember to turn wireless OFF when you're sure it's synced.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't use the sync function, but it makes sense that a wireless connection is necessary. I've heard from folks who just leave their Kindle's wireless on all the time that they never have a problem with syncing to an iPhone or iPad. But most people prefer NOT to do that.
> 
> Here's what I've heard you should do if you want to be able to pick up on a separate device after reading on Kindle:
> 
> ...


I don't find that using "sync and check" is necessary if you turn the wifi on before going to the Home Page. Turn wifi on > Wait for it to actually connect > Go to home page > Turn wifi off > Put in sleep mode. That has always worked for me - like I said, if the wifi is on and connected when you press the HOME button, it seems to force a sync.

But I prefer my Kindle to be on the home page when I wake it up because I'm usually reading more than one book at a time. If you don't want to have to go in and out of the same book constantly, the "sync and check" option might be better.


----------



## KindleUp (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the same issue with the kindle and my blackberry. The kindle is not uploading the furthest page read.

I posted about this last week ( http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64401.0.html ), and got no responses. Curious as to why you got responses.

Anyway, I found some mention of the issue on other forums and it turns out that if you turn on Annotations Backup on the Kindle, it syncs properly. This is not how it is supposed to work. Syncing should work regardless of the annotations backup setting (as long as your wireless is turned on and you close the book by hitting home).

Seems to be a bug. Any one else notice this or have info?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

No, sync should not work regardless of the Annotations setup.  That is how you control whether you want syncing or not.  My husband and I, for example, don't want sync'ing on, because we sometimes read the same book at the same time on 2 different Kindles, and wouldn't want one to jump to the other person's last page read.

Maybe Amazon could break it up into 2 separate settings, though.


----------



## KindleUp (Apr 28, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> No, sync should not work regardless of the Annotations setup. That is how you control whether you want syncing or not. My husband and I, for example, don't want sync'ing on, because we sometimes read the same book at the same time on 2 different Kindles, and wouldn't want one to jump to the other person's last page read.
> 
> Maybe Amazon could break it up into 2 separate settings, though.


I was led to believe that, synching is supposed to be controlled by the setting on the manage your kindle page at amazon.com. If you have synching turned on there, then it will still sync even if you have annotations backup turned off.



> Whispersync: Device Synchronization
> If you plan to read the same book on more than one device at a time, you should keep synchronization on.
> 
> Example: If you were reading a book on your 2nd Generation Kindle, then later open the same book on your 3rd Generation Kindle, you could keep reading right where you left off.
> ...


No mention of Annotations Backup needing to be turned on. Of course I could be wrong. It is why I asked the question last week


----------



## IdaCrue (Jan 15, 2011)

I found that when I turn on my Kindle after reading on my Droid Incredible 2 the last page I read on the Kindle appears.  I press menu on the page I am on and then tab down to "Snyc to Furthest Page Read".  The Kindle sync's and tells me that the furthest page read was from my android phone and asks if I want to go there.  I press enter and I am at the last page read by my phone app.  Hope this helps.


----------

